# Wish me luck



## Daddy-0- (Mar 17, 2012)

Have an interview on Monday for internal promotion to Supervisor. Wish me luck....I'm gonna need it.


----------



## mark handler (Mar 17, 2012)

Daddy-0- said:
			
		

> Have an interview on Monday for internal promotion to Supervisor. Wish me luck....I'm gonna need it.


Break a leg


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Mar 17, 2012)

Congrats on making the selection.


----------



## brudgers (Mar 17, 2012)

Francis Vineyard said:
			
		

> Congrats on making the selection.


  And condolences if you become a supervisor ; )


----------



## Daddy-0- (Mar 17, 2012)

Good one...still laughing.


----------



## pyrguy (Mar 17, 2012)

Yep,  my condolences also. Knock'em dead. You'll do good. Don't sweat it.


----------



## cda (Mar 17, 2012)

Good luck

Just put us down as references and you have it made


----------



## KZQuixote (Mar 17, 2012)

Daddy-0- said:
			
		

> Have an interview on Monday for internal promotion to Supervisor. Wish me luck....I'm gonna need it.


Hey Daddy,

Best of luck! Supervisor, I think?!?

Bill


----------



## TheCommish (Mar 17, 2012)

a few deep breaths, think about the answer, dont over do it, good luck


----------



## Daddy-0- (Mar 17, 2012)

Thanks folks. Not sweatin it at all. I like interviews. I am definitely the underdog which pretty much removes all pressure. Shooting for the stars here but you never know unless you try.

I did list all of you as references.... and Uncle Bob 2.


----------



## conarb (Mar 17, 2012)

Daddy-O- said:
			
		

> I did list all of you as references.... and Uncle Bob 2.


Daddy:

Where is our Uncle Bob?  I can't reach him by E-mail or telephone, it's been 3 months now, I hope he and his daughter are alright.


----------



## north star (Mar 17, 2012)

*&*

The very best of luck to you!.....Let us know how it turns out!   

*&*


----------



## fatboy (Mar 18, 2012)

Hope it goes your way daddy-o, which could mean a number of things!


----------



## FM William Burns (Mar 18, 2012)

Best wishes!


----------



## Daddy-0- (Mar 18, 2012)

I miss Uncle Bob. I lost track of him when he left here in a tizzy.


----------



## chris kennedy (Mar 19, 2012)

Good luck!!!


----------



## steveray (Mar 19, 2012)

Good Luck!


----------



## gbhammer (Mar 19, 2012)

Best O wishes Boy O


----------



## mmmarvel (Mar 19, 2012)

Daddy-0- said:
			
		

> Thanks folks. Not sweatin it at all. I like interviews. I am definitely the underdog which pretty much removes all pressure. Shooting for the stars here but you never know unless you try. I did list all of you as references.... and Uncle Bob 2.


Good job going for it - as I say about all job hunts (promotions), they can't turn you down if you don't apply.  Apply, apply, apply, remember it's HR's job to tell you if you're qualified or not, help them keep their jobs, apply, apply, apply.

Good luck.


----------



## Daddy-0- (Mar 22, 2012)

MM.

This was just an internal promotion. Fortunately I already have a great job. Unfortunately I was not promoted but I think I am next in line! I just haven't been there long enough. I did hold my own though and got great interviewing experience.


----------



## fatboy (Mar 22, 2012)

Atta boy, maybe next time........always good experience to go through the drill.


----------



## Larry15 (Mar 27, 2012)

Good Luck dear, God bless you and help you.

My all well wishes for you.


----------

